# Gamo Big Cat 1200



## Jr. Squirller

I have had the Big Cat for a pretty long time. I just can't find the right pellet. Anyone have any luck??? Thanks :beer:


----------



## THEMANFROMTHESTICKS

Let me ask this question whats the problem and what pellets have you used and how far are u shooting from.


----------



## Deadcalm

Jr. Squirller said:


> I have had the Big Cat for a pretty long time. I just can't find the right pellet. Anyone have any luck??? Thanks :beer:


Yes, I have had good luck.


----------



## Verzz

And I had good luck 
____________
ipad programming


----------



## spar

premier hollow point pellets from wal-mart. I have that gun and i had the exact problem to. went though i a lot of different brands of pellets. these work the best


----------



## spentwings

spar said:


> premier hollow point pellets from wal-mart. I have that gun and i had the exact problem to. went though i a lot of different brands of pellets. these work the best


Crosman Premier HP seems to be synonymous with good to excellent accuracy.
At least they've performed well in the several airguns I own,,, or have owned.


----------



## Deadcalm

Cometa Exact Heavy, crows drop dead.


----------

